
Why one woman stole 47M academic papers – and made them all free to read - ck2
http://www.vox.com/2016/2/17/11024334/sci-hub-free-academic-papers
======
ck2
Aaron Swartz would be proud, or at least sympathetic.

Shame his name has faded from the media, but we've already forgotten Manning
and even Snowden has almost left the American consciousness, will only take
another year or two until it is like nothing happened.

